# First table



## APBcustoms (Jan 10, 2015)

me and my buddy built a table together! 
Just Completed!!! 55.75"L x 16.25" W x 17"H Black Walnut Heartwood/Sapwood Edge Coffee Table with Metal Hairpin Legs. Handcrafted Artisan Quality - one of a kind $560.00 

With the furniture for scale. Ps this is a big love seat two cushion. 



 

The bottom 



 

The table in the shop

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 10, 2015)

That is a sweet slab. Looks good too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jmurray (Jan 11, 2015)

Mmmmm curly walnut

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 11, 2015)

Awesome looking table, how did you go about getting the slab level? I've been wanting to make one for the house but not sure how I'd get it nice and flat since I don't have or know how to use hand planes.


----------



## SENC (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Jan 11, 2015)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Awesome looking table, how did you go about getting the slab level? I've been wanting to make one for the house but not sure how I'd get it nice and flat since I don't have or know how to use hand planes.



I swear I'm not being a smart ass when I say this but buy a flat slab haha. And when sanding don't focus on sanding out certain ruff spots just do a consistent amount throughout the whole top and continue so until all ruff is gone. It's time consuming but it keeps the table perfectly level. And a little trick to help you find a flat dlab is to bring a yardstick with you and lay it on the surface and look for gaps.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 12, 2015)

Nice work Austin! That style is pretty popular now, I think you can make some $$$ on those... I know a guy (mainly a metal worker) who has been making simple angle-iron frames, then putting tops made of slabs, rustic planks, weathered siding, etc... say's he is selling them like hot cakes... industrial look, they call it......

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 12, 2015)

Will need to remember to take a yardstick with me, actually found someone who sells slabs at the same price a bf as lumber, which seems to be unheard of after all the prices I've seen around here haha.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 12, 2015)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Awesome looking table, how did you go about getting the slab level? I've been wanting to make one for the house but not sure how I'd get it nice and flat since I don't have or know how to use hand planes.



Too bad Emily didn't take my advice and get you the 36" drum sander for Christmas.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 12, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Too bad Emily didn't take my advice and get you the 36" drum sander for Christmas.


Some wife... haha. Oh how I'd love a drum sander, why can't harbor freight make a drum sander for us poor folk


----------

